# Problema con Electrical Rule Check de Proteus



## serbio (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola a todos:
                     Tengo un problema. Tengo un circuito con el PIC16F877 y una memoria EEPROM 24LC512 y simula perfectamente. Pero cuando voy a verificar si hay problemas con el conexionado eléctrico (por medio de Tools Electrical Rule Check) me sale un:
Warning: VDD,<TERM> (Power Terminal) connected toVCC,<TERM>(Power Terminal)
Netlist generated OK.
ERC errors found.
Por lo tanto quiero pasar a ARES y no me deja a menos que lo solucione.
Gracias.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 17, 2010)

y si no conectas las teminales que tienes a VCC ... lo intentaste????
osea no le pongas vcc dejalo sin nombre...


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 17, 2010)

Por lo general no se le pone nombres a los terminales de conexión VCC o GND pues estos ya tienen el nombre internamente, creo que es mejor que los quites o pongas otro por decir +5V, de ese modo no va tener problemas con los nombres.

Si sigue igual, sube tu archivo para también poder revisarlo.

Un saludo


----------



## serbio (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola a todos!!
                  Muchas gracias por las respuestas. 
1)Cambié VCC por VDD y 5v  y nada
2) Saqué VCC y nada
3) Saqué la memoria EEPROM 24512 y me apareció No ERC Errors found. Perfecto!! (como se ve en el archivo adjunto)

O sea que el problema es la memoria EEPROM. Obviamente esa memoria la necesito para hacerlo en ARES.Porqué?
Muchas gracias de nuevo!!
Saludos!


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 17, 2010)

Prueba con el modelo 24LC512 o el M24512 creo que son similares... no se me ocurre por ahora ya que use los dos y no me genera error.

Si continua intenta con la opción "Sysem > Restore Default Settings" 
Otra seria crear el componente tomando como base el que tienes y usar el modelo tipo 'DIL08' para el PCB.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 17, 2010)

> Obviamente esa memoria la necesito para hacerlo en ARES.Porqué?


al igual que byaxel opino que si subes el archivo, podríamos intentarlo y ver la razon, no crees???


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Sep 17, 2010)

Warning: VDD,<TERM> (Power Terminal) connected toVCC,<TERM>(Power Terminal)
*Cuidado:* Terminal VDD esta conectado al Terminal VCC...
Tu problema debe ser otro, ya que el "Electrical Rule Check" solo se usa para saber si hay algún problema de conexionado o para tener un reporte del conexionado de tu esquema.
Y acuerdate que para enviar el Netlist a ARES debes hacer click en el ultimo icono de color Rojo que dice "*ARES*" o vas a "TOOLS/Netlist to ARES" o simplemente presionas CTRL+A


----------



## serbio (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola!!
        Muchas gracias!! Todavía sigue con el error!
1) Cambie M24512 por 24LC512 y nada
2) Puse System > Restore Default Settings y nada

Una duda: Si sigue con el error, pero igual lo hago en ARES. Después cuando lo paso a plaqueta funcionará la memoria EEPROM?
Saludos!
P/D: Adjunto el archivo


----------



## lubeck (Sep 18, 2010)

> Todavía sigue con el error!


ok... yo me referia a que subieras el archivo DSN de proteus para utilizar una copia del tuyo, se comprime en un archivo rar y se adjunta...

dejame intentarlo copiandolo de la imagen... tengo el proteus 7.7 sp2 espero te sirva... 
espera.........

A mi la memoria no me marca ningun error de nada nada...

por otro lado te falta el *Conector* para vcc y ground...


----------



## serbio (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah! Perdon Lubeck!! Ahora te mando el archivo DSN.
Tengo el Proteus 7.6 SP4.
Me falta el conector para VCC y ground? No entiendo.
Muchas gracias!
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Sep 18, 2010)

Mira el esquema....
1.- pones un conector como el J1 
2.- conectas todo a VDD
3.- en la memoria das clic derecho y das click en edit properties y te aparece una ventana buscas el botón hidden pins tiene VCC le pones VDD como en la imagen...
Listo haces el check y te pone 0 error found....
la mala noticia es que no importa  lo que mostraba, solo era un warning(advertencia) no es ningun error al pasarlo al ares lo hubiera hecho bien creo... excepto por lo del conector, eso te faltaba...
cualquier duda postea...


----------



## serbio (Sep 21, 2010)

Hola a todos!!
SOLUCIONADO!!
Al final era lo que escribiste vos, lubeck:
En la memoria das clic derecho y das click en edit properties y te aparece una ventana buscas el botón hidden pins tiene VCC le pones VDD.
Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios!!
Saludos!!


----------

